# Og Look...



## Brian A (Jun 21, 2016)

I have read a few comments about the " OG " look. I have a 49 schwinn with pretty good original paint on it. I am thinking about repainting it, after restoring the parts it needs. My question is; will repainting it bring down the value?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 21, 2016)

Yeah probably.


----------



## scorpius (Jun 21, 2016)

I would leave it alone unless it was pretty bad , original bikes are a rarity


----------



## bricycle (Jun 21, 2016)

Yes, but you have to have about 70% paint or better.
Just post a pic, we'll voice our opinions.
Rule of thumb: Only restore if you plan to keep. You'll almost NEVER get your $$$ back.
If you sell, take off all the parts you added, then you can say "as found" ...unless buyer ok with the replaced items.


----------



## Brian A (Jun 21, 2016)

A few pictures...




 

 

 

 

Appreciate the input!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 21, 2016)

I wouldn't dare repaint that if that finish is original! I'd service & ride as-is. If you want, add the missing pieces in original condition as you find them, or just save up for a more complete bike.


----------



## Brian A (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm far from a expert on this matter. It does look original, but not sure? I have serviced it myself and took a ride. Very pleased!

So whatcha think guys? After the additional parts I'm going to put on it, should I have them painted to match? Are there a lot of fans of the OG look? Will it be worth more with original paint?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 21, 2016)

Looks original to me. I'd LOVE to have a bike like that in such nice original shape. They're only original once. Don't wipe out 60+ years of history to have something shiny. If shiny is really what you want, look for one in far worse shape. This one is a keeper as-is:eek:


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 21, 2016)

As discussed in your other post the consensus is to not repaint this bike if you are concerned with value. If you don't care what it's worth then go for it. You said in the other post you prefer the restored look. I'd leave this bike alone and find something crusty that you can work on a little at a time. In the mean time you have a cool rider with the brown bike. A restored bike is an expensive proposition and Schwinn's have been documented fairly well so everything down to the correct washers and finish of the various parts plays into the value. Frankly unless the bike is worth $3k or better I generally don't do a restoration. The chrome bill alone can be $1000 or better on some bikes. I do my own paint but a pro job can hit $1000 pretty easy. Again jus my 2c. V/r Shawn


----------



## kos22us (Jun 21, 2016)

i also would not paint it, have you used a polish of any kind on it ?    i use this and works great


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 21, 2016)

When you re-paint, sacrificing the OG paint... you most assuredly loose value; about 50% from what I've seen presented. The idea is to *find parts that are your color, and OG paint, and reasonably priced* if you must build....  The DB97XE seems to be your bike... [1948 & 1949 models carried over; only Waterford has put a 1949 catalog on-line and it is a sales feature cat. as opposed to model presentation]. Looking at your badge, chain-wheel, pins, etc. It would not have had the B107. Spring Fork, Tank, Frt. Fender lamp, Deluxe chain-guard, Deluxe rack, and chain-wheel, etc... all expensive pieces. To be fully equipped for a DB97XE: you lack the feather chain-guard, The 'one leg' rear rack, A pair of simple fenders, a not so cheap torpedo light, and a really expensive tank. If I'm wrong, and well could be, someone more knowing will correct me; and, that's a good thing, as we are trying to help you.

Your bicycle color, OG, was called a 'Dark Red' [I think maroon]; Take WD-40, and 0000 steel wool [it''s soft like your wife's powder puff] and carefully remove the oxidation [dullness] without pushing hard [a good way to find the primer. The Dark Red should pop out and be smooth... wash with mild soap and water, water rinse and towel dry. Use a good wax to protect. See my project below: a DX model [different second bar].

When I brought it home



 

As I have cleaned it and ride it while I work on other parts...


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 21, 2016)

When you re-paint, sacrificing the OG paint... you most assuredly loose value; about 50% from what I've seen presented. The idea is to *find parts that are your color, and OG paint, and reasonably priced* if you must build....  The DB97XE seems to be your bike... [1948 & 1949 models carried over; only Waterford has put a 1949 catalog on-line and it is a sales feature cat. as opposed to model presentation]. Looking at your badge, chain-wheel, pins, etc. It would not have had the B107. Spring Fork, Tank, Frt. Fender lamp, Deluxe chain-guard, Deluxe rack, and chain-wheel, etc... all expensive pieces. To be fully equipped for a DB97XE: you lack the feather chain-guard, The 'one leg' rear rack, A pair of simple fenders, a not so cheap torpedo light, and a really expensive tank. If I'm wrong, and well could be, someone more knowing will correct me; and, that's a good thing, as we are trying to help you.

Your bicycle color, OG, was called a 'Dark Red' [I think maroon]; Take WD-40, and 0000 steel wool [it''s soft like your wife's powder puff] and carefully remove the oxidation [dullness] without pushing hard [a good way to find the primer. The Dark Red should pop out and be smooth... wash with mild soap and water, water rinse and towel dry. Use a good wax to protect. See my project below: a DX model [different second bar].

When I brought it home
View attachment 331504

As I have cleaned it and ride it while I work on other parts...View attachment 331505


----------



## bricycle (Jun 21, 2016)

That is wonderful OG paint, I wouldn't re-paint that. Try that polish first. That one has better paint than mine (just posted)
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/my-new-rider-about-complete.92391/#post-587572


----------



## Brian A (Jun 21, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> When you re-paint, sacrificing the OG paint... you most assuredly loose value; about 50% from what I've seen presented. The idea is to *find parts that are your color, and OG paint, and reasonably priced* if you must build....  The DB97XE seems to be your bike... [1948 & 1949 models carried over; only Waterford has put a 1949 catalog on-line and it is a sales feature cat. as opposed to model presentation]. Looking at your badge, chain-wheel, pins, etc. It would not have had the B107. Spring Fork, Tank, Frt. Fender lamp, Deluxe chain-guard, Deluxe rack, and chain-wheel, etc... all expensive pieces. To be fully equipped for a DB97XE: you lack the feather chain-guard, The 'one leg' rear rack, A pair of simple fenders, a not so cheap torpedo light, and a really expensive tank. If I'm wrong, and well could be, someone more knowing will correct me; and, that's a good thing, as we are trying to help you.
> I cleaned up frame with the WD


----------



## Brian A (Jun 21, 2016)

The day I got it I used WD-40 and steel wool but have yet to polish with wax. Wow.. what a difference it made on your bike!

Appreciate the heads up on the year. Thanks for taking the time!


----------



## Brian A (Jun 21, 2016)

How did you get your rims so clean looking?


----------



## Brian A (Jun 21, 2016)

Just want to say thanks to those who have chimed in. I appreciate it and am learning.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Brian A said:


> How did you get your rims so clean looking?



The wheels in the second photo are borrowed from my 'straight bar'... a bicycle, I traded for, that was total rust some 30+ years ago, and before I knew anything about theCABE. Back then I wire brushed it and rattle-canned it... used as a rider for years. Once again it's apart, with hopes of affording to re-chrome; thoughts of bead blast and re-paint for total restoration. I have never had a tank to fit it; or fenders. The PK you saw in pictures has borrowed wheels and crank [BB] hardware as I love riding it; while I re-work remaining parts. I confess that I'm getting re-chrome work... cad, too [which yours doesn't need]; and, the rims each had 1/3 of the circumference so rusty that it would not clean... I've sandblasted, etched, dolphin glazed, and primed them. Just need to paint, and do the pins.. I have NOS Typhoon Tires for them; at least, it will have the rims that came on it, from the factory. Fenders are still waiting on the jury; they are pretty sad shape, finish-wise...

I still always hope/wish for salvageable OG. I raised nine children; I've out-run you by about 13 years; I understand children, grand children, and great grand children who need $$$ help... Hang in there, save, and be patient. YOU have one HECK of a start; a really nice specimen! AND, you need to ride it!


----------



## Pantmaker (Jun 21, 2016)

A healthy skepticism towards "shiny" old bikes is the righteous path.


----------



## catfish (Jun 21, 2016)

If you are repainting it, to sell it. Don't bother. Sell it the way it is. The lest time and money you put into something the better off you will be when you sell it. If you want to repaint it, because it's yours and you are going to keep it forever - do what makes you happy.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jun 21, 2016)

Lol...I think I might have that front fender in similar condition. Ill send a pic if I do.


----------



## Brian A (Jun 21, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> The wheels in the second photo are borrowed from my 'straight bar'... a bicycle, I traded for, that was total rust some 30+ years ago, and before I knew anything about theCABE. Back then I wire brushed it and rattle-canned it... used as a rider for years. Once again it's apart, with hopes of affording to re-chrome; thoughts of bead blast and re-paint for total restoration. I have never had a tank to fit it; or fenders. The PK you saw in pictures has borrowed wheels and crank [BB] hardware as I love riding it; while I re-work remaining parts. I confess that I'm getting re-chrome work... cad, too [which yours doesn't need]; and, the rims each had 1/3 of the circumference so rusty that it would not clean... I've sandblasted, etched, dolphin glazed, and primed them. Just need to paint, and do the pins.. I have NOS Typhoon Tires for them; at least, it will have the rims that came on it, from the factory. Fenders are still waiting on the jury; they are pretty sad shape, finish-wise...
> 
> I still always hope/wish for salvageable OG. I raised nine children; I've out-run you by about 13 years; I understand children, grand children, and great grand children who need $$$ help... Hang in there, save, and be patient. YOU have one HECK of a start; a really nice specimen! AND, you need to ride it!





Many, many moons ago I bought a Schwinn Phantom frame to restore. It got stolen, I cried like a lil girl, I moved on, but never got over it. Now about 25 years later I FINALLY got another bike that I want to enjoy. I've wanted a classic/vintage bike for quite some time now. My time has arrived! It will probably take me several grueling years to get it how I want, but that's o.k. I've waited this long. What's a few more years, right.

I do plan on riding it often. I took it for a ride the day I got it and one of the tires ended up blowing out. It drove well though, till the tire blew. I've since cleaned it twice: lubed bearings in hubs, washed frame and rims, used a oxidation compound on paint, waxed frame, used coke-alum foil to scrub out rust (it actually works). Should have it back on the road by next week.

Thanks for the optimism! Appreciate the input.
Brian


----------



## Brian A (Jun 21, 2016)

catfish said:


> If you are repainting it, to sell it. Don't bother. Sell it the way it is. The lest time and money you put into something the better off you will be when you sell it. If you want to repaint it, because it's yours and you are going to keep it forever - do what makes you happy.



Yea, it's a keeper. I plan on enjoying the hell out of it, and then one day passing it on to one of my kids... if they're lucky.


----------



## Boris (Jun 21, 2016)

...or there's always this route. I love these frames, and they're such great riders, especially with the higher pressure tires (sounds like you may be needing some new ones anyway). Obviously I'm not using all stock parts here, paint's not original, and my fork is different than yours, but your original paint frame would look great and you wouldn't have to have the frustration of hunting down a chain guard and fenders with matching paint and patina. Heck, you're practically there already.


----------

